# Details on PEP Application



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm considering a PEP application in the coming weeks. I have been through the gov website and I believe I am eligible. I wanted a few details from any of you who have successfully applied for a PEP (or are knowledgeable on the topic).

Here are my details:

Current country of residence: UK
Citizen of: India
Current monthly salary: Approx 8250 SGD based on today's exchange rates
Work experience: 8 years
Industry: IT Consulting (SAP)

I have the following questions:

1. Can I apply for a PEP right away (from the UK)? Or do I need to have a job offer in Singapore before I can apply?
2. Once a PEP is granted, is there a time-frame within which you need to move to Singapore?
3. The application form seems very concise as compared to those of other countries. Is there more to it? For example, is a covering letter necessary?
4. Is there any advantage in applying through an immigration consultancy, if all my paperwork is in order?

Thanks for your help!

Cheers,
Sol


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Mate: sorry if this sounds a bit useless for you ... but if you ask Question A, you haven't fully read about PEP - YET- read on .. 

In case you are wondering, let me give you some answers .. and hope it is clear for you

For A: the idea of PEP is you get PEP and then find an employer, so the pass it tied to you - so you got to clear PEP first, before signing up with an employer - no PEP- the employer has to get an EP ? Is that clear ?

For B: Well, read on mate - you need to secure a job within 6 months of PEP being granted, unless you can tell me otherwise

For C: NO comments

For D: well, sure, go through a consultant, and there are dozens who specialise in that - and all they do is, file your application in the Post Office and that's about it .. for your info, going through a consultant, in Singapore, doesn't increase your chances for anything, heck, for Immigration matters, ICA takes it as bad, sometimes, especially when they ICA has been going to great extremes on making their website and services "User Friendly" and, yes, they do measure the useability of their website as well as regular Customer Service reviews of their staff.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> Mate: sorry if this sounds a bit useless for you ... but if you ask Question A, you haven't fully read about PEP - YET- read on ..
> 
> In case you are wondering, let me give you some answers .. and hope it is clear for you
> 
> ...


- Well, thanks for all the answers. I went through the website properly and am clear on the eligibility and application process. What I'm a bit fuzzy on, is the collections.

Assuming my application is successful, I need to be in Singapore to collect the PEP. 
As a foreigner without an existing pass, would I need to get a temporary visitors pass to enter Singapore? Or, will the PEP acceptance allow me to enter?

The application process itself seems easy enough. I have a couple of friends who are PRs who could be the local contacts. However, they travel frequently so I'm a bit unsure. I may use an agency just to have a fixed local contact. Do you have any recommendations on reliable agencies? I found lots of them online and need to sift through a large number of user reviews, etc. Any tips from you would help.

Thanks again for your answers.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

sol79 said:


> Assuming my application is successful, I need to be in Singapore to collect the PEP.
> As a foreigner without an existing pass, would I need to get a temporary visitors pass to enter Singapore? Or, will the PEP acceptance allow me to enter?


If you are from India, I assume you need a visa to enter Singapore - so get a SVP - unless the rules have changed and allow you to enter Singapore without a visa - from MOM point of view, you are not a PEP holder UNTIL You collected the PEP - what you have in your hand is an In Principle Approval .. 



> The application process itself seems easy enough. I have a couple of friends who are PRs who could be the local contacts. However, they travel frequently so I'm a bit unsure. I may use an agency just to have a fixed local contact. Do you have any recommendations on reliable agencies? I found lots of them online and need to sift through a large number of user reviews, etc. Any tips from you would help.
> 
> Thanks again for your answers.


It it was me, I would rather let a friend submit it, and get him a nice gift or an expensive meal ... than paying 500 $ or so for submission to somebody who is gonna do a post man job

Then again, I have been wrong many times .. 

if you insist on paying for an agency just for submitting documents, go for it .. 

no, I don't like any of the agents who don't in any way increase your chance of success or do any value addition in any way .. so I can't help you there ..


----------

